# Berechtigung lässt sich nicht ändern auf Server



## GhostGhost (27. April 2004)

Hallo, ich gehöre ja nicht zu den unerfahrensten Nutzern, also muss wohl an meiner Erkältung liegen das ich über den FTP die Berechtigungen nicht setzen kann auf dem Server. Ich versuchte schon einigemale die Configer.php auf 444 zu setzen aber immer wenn ich aktualisier ist wieder 644 drin .. was mach ich falsch ? 

Ich benutze WS-Ftp und mein Dateien liegt bei Strato auf dem Server. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und verzeiht mir meine doofheit im moment  

Gruss Ghost


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass der FTP-Daemon von Strato es dir untersagt, 444 zu setzen.


----------



## GhostGhost (28. April 2004)

Halte ich für ehr unwahrscheinlich ...

Gruss Ghost


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Bei richtiger Serverkonfiguration gibt es meines Erachtens keine andere Möglichkeit - kontaktiere doch ansonsten einfach den Support deines Providers.


----------



## GhostGhost (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

Problem erledigt ..lösung einfach ...

Über Telnet lässt sich berechtigung setzen.

Gruss Ghost


----------

